# Pistol Grip or Not?



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

Hope everyone is having a fun and successful season so far. I was lucky enough to have a short one this year, but my mind is still on gobblers.

Thinking about purchasing a turkey specific shotgun. The model I like comes in pistol grip or traditional stock. I hope to actually hold them both before purchasing. But any thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I am curious as well, but have never spent a lot of time with a pistol grip or thumb hole. . My x-bow has a pistol grip, and I like that


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

Good point! My crossbow has one too.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

I've got a Mossberg pump that was made for turkey hunting with a thumbhole stock and short barrel. It's a good gun for the price. Really like the thumb hold for picking it up with one hand or handle it when you have a call in the other.i don't really see a need for a semi auto either. it's got a red dot and a Carlson choke tube = dead bird. I also got a good quality sling that makes it nice when walking around.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I am curious as well, but have never spent a lot of time with a pistol grip or thumbhole. . My x-baw has a pistol grip, and I like that


Chromelander said:


> I've got a Mossberg pump that was made for turkey hunting with a thumbhole stock and short barrel. It's a good gun for the price. Really like the thumb hold for picking it up with one hand or handle it when you have a call in the other.i don't really see a need for a semi auto either. it's got a red dot and a Carlson choke tube = dead bird. I also got a good quality sling that makes it nice when walking around.


what model is that? thanks


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

I'm a pistol grip fan for the mere fact my 870 doesn’t slide/roll when it sits across my lap during a sit.

I went with an aftermarket adjustable recoil reducing pistol grip stock by Blackhawk for both my 12ga 870 & my daughters’ 20ga 870.

The pic is my daughters’ 20ga version


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I love my pistol grips for turkey hunting. 

An adjustable stock and shorter barrel keeps the gun compact and easy to maneuver in thick cover also.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

One handed adjustments are the norm. I'd go with the pistol grip if it's just a turkey gun. 
Deer / Turkey gun I would get the thumb hole stock.


----------



## Reef runner (Jan 21, 2020)

I really like mine for reasons already mentioned. The only issue I have every noticed is when you are shooting at a moving target. The pistol grip is kind of weird when swinging on a moving target. 
I.e the coyote that made a run on my decoy two seasons ago.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Martian said:


> I am curious as well, but have never spent a lot of time with a pistol grip or thumbhole. . My x-baw has a pistol grip, and I like that
> 
> what model is that? thanks


Mossberg 535


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> I love my pistol grips for turkey hunting.
> 
> An adjustable stock and shorter barrel keeps the gun compact and easy to maneuver in thick cover also.
> View attachment 521427


which model gun is that Jason?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> I love my pistol grips for turkey hunting.
> 
> An adjustable stock and shorter barrel keeps the gun compact and easy to maneuver in thick cover also.
> View attachment 521427


I believe I have same Knox? Awesome


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone and seems like everyone likes them! I'll try to hold both before making a purchase.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I believe I have same Knox? Awesome



Yeah. Knox on a Tactical 870. 

Already had an 18.5 inch barrel.

That IC choke will give everything anyone could ever need even out of a short barrel.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Reef runner said:


> I really like mine for reasons already mentioned. The only issue I have every noticed is when you are shooting at a moving target. The pistol grip is kind of weird when swinging on a moving target.
> I.e the coyote that made a run on my decoy two seasons ago.


I had the same thought. I tested it. If I could kill a 50 mph mallard, I could kill a turkey. Lol


----------

